
IT security game. You're the CIO of Fugel, make your decisions - myggan
http://targetedattacks.trendmicro.com/
======
myggan
Is this a good representation of how IT security prioritizations are handled
IRL?

~~~
hexadec0079
Absolutely not, we have the benefit of multiple people and a budget of more
than 6 tokens. We prioritize, but they are more focused around planning, not
these faux surprises.

In addition, there is no way this person would interact with the dev team, PR,
journalists, and data teams themselves. There are too many people giving input
for a business of more than 10 people to go this sideways.

